# 28" Torrington Steer Horns



## saladshooter (May 28, 2018)

Howdy

Looking for a set of 28" x 10" Torrington steer bars.
Let me know what you have.

Thanks!


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 3, 2018)

28 inches!

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 11, 2018)

Still looking

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 4, 2018)

Need another set. Condition 6-8

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 5, 2018)

Still looking

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## marius.suiram (Nov 6, 2018)

This is a 28 1/2" Wald.
Probably you not interested, but who knows...


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 6, 2018)

marius.suiram said:


> This is a 28 1/2" Wald.
> Probably you not interested, but who knows...
> 
> View attachment 896686



No, but thanks for asking!


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 16, 2018)

Still looking for 6-8 condition Torrington 28" bars.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 26, 2018)

Still looking

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 3, 2018)

Still looking

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 20, 2018)

Still looking

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 28, 2018)

Still looking for 6-8 condition bars.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 5, 2019)

Hey Chad - I think I've got what you need, pics to follow, just wanted to mark the spot where I need to post a photo -


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 5, 2019)

May have been mistaken, here’s what I was thinking of but no Torrington stamp and 33” wide!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 5, 2019)

Jesse McCauley said:


> May have been mistaken, here’s what I was thinking of but no Torrington stamp and 33” wide!
> 
> View attachment 928616
> 
> ...



Thanks for trying!


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 23, 2019)

Still looking!

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (May 6, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (May 19, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## patmcclerren2 (May 27, 2020)

I've got a few sets of 28" torrington bars but I'm not sure they will meet your condition criteria, have a set with og coke bottle grips also if you want to take a look


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 3, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 10, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 16, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 24, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------

